# OBS virtual CAM with Cisco Webex



## denis1276 (Oct 10, 2020)

My setup is:
win10 19041.508 64bit
Cisco Webex meetings 40.10.4.2
OBS 26.0.2 64bit (portable)
I have install OBS Virtual Camera from:
OBSStudio\data\obs-plugins\win-dshow\virtualcam-install.bat

When i use webex the OBS Virtual Camera appear correct in camera select menu.
But when i choose them i get a error:
"We can't connect to your webcam. Is the webcam connect properly or are you using it in another application?"
I dont use it in another application in the same time.
I start it from obs.
When i test it with Zoom, it work perfect.
When i use other webcams in Webex work perfect.

What can i do?


----------



## ccvca (Oct 18, 2020)

It's a known issue, which should be resolved by 26.1,see https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/issues/3453 for details.

The author in https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/native-virtual-camera-doesnt-work-on-webex-meetings.131964/ has success by using the old virtual cam plugin.


----------



## StanGreen (Nov 19, 2020)

I am newish to OBS. I need WebEx to work and cannot wait for 26.1. Where do I get the "old virtual cam plugin"?


----------



## StanGreen (Nov 19, 2020)

Nevermind, I found it.


----------



## Pando (Nov 23, 2020)

OBS Virtual Camera (26.0.2) doesn't work with Webex, but there is a workaround that works well:

From OBS Studio, enable Main Output from Tools > NDI Output Settings
Download, install NDI Tools from http://ndi.tv/tools
Enable Virtual Input using the output from OBS Studio
Start Webex Meeting, pick NewTek NDI Video as the video source.

OBS -> Virtual Input (NDI Tools) -> Webex, Zoom, or any other conferencing software


----------



## nitantsharma (Dec 8, 2020)

StanGreen said:


> Nevermind, I found it.



Hi, do you know where this old plugin is? Thank you very much.


----------



## escapeguy (Dec 14, 2020)

nitantsharma said:


> Hi, do you know where this old plugin is? Thank you very much.


Hi, Im on Macbook air M1 chip and cannot get ndi tools to load at all, I've tried manytimes everything I can think of.  Any one have any ideas?  where can I find that older plugin referenced above?  thanks


----------



## denis1276 (Dec 15, 2020)

I just ran the portable OBS 26.0.1 (64bit) but i still have the same problem with webex meetings.
I start virtual camera in obs, then i start webex and meeting and i select obs camera.
But i have the message "cant connect ro camera. Make sure tha tour camera device obs virtual camera is connected and working".
If i start zoom then virtual camera work perfect.


----------



## vettz500 (Dec 18, 2020)

I've only found one way to make OBS work with Webex.

As stated above, download and use NDI Tools, you need to download the NDI driver and application bundle from http://ndi.tv/tools and you also need to download and install the NDI OBS Plugin from here - https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/obs-ndi-newtek-ndi™-integration-into-obs-studio.528/

After you install the NDI OBS Plugin, when you first open OBS it's going to give a prompt about missing software, click the link it gives, download the package and install, restart OBS. 

Once OBS is open, click on the Tools Tab then click NDI Output Settings, check the Main Output option and hit Okay. 
Now open up the NDI Virtual Input app that you installed with the NDI App Bundle, once open click on the NDI Icon and Select your OBS Input. 

Now that NDI is ready to go, this is where the fun begins. 

Unfortunately Webex no longer supports any third party apps/plugins for their software. So no virtual camera input will work as of roughly 4 months ago, this includes NDI and a bunch of other virtual camera inputs. 
The work around is this, use the Webex Browser version and not the Webex app on you computer. When you go to join a meeting or start a meeting, use the link you're provided with and open it in your browser (or start a meeting yourself from your browser), when prompted close the window asking to use the Webex app and select "Join From Your Browser". This will open up Webex in your browser and you then will be able to select NDI as your Video and Audio source and get your OBS feed into Webex. It's worked for me without fail, I hope it works for others and continues to work!


----------



## Spam (Apr 23, 2021)

Top,

works for Teams from Mircosoft as well


----------



## kane1941 (Jul 7, 2021)

Regarding Cisco Webex Desktop app, i also had the same issue and new built-in virtual cam wasnt working. However i still had faith in the previously used OBS-Virtualcam, because it was showing for any other app (Zoom/MS Teams/etc.) 

But here is the thing: Webex is a x86 app, but i only had registered the .dll in 64bit folder 

```
regsvr32 "C:\Program Files\obs-studio\bin\64bit\obs-virtualsource.dll"
```

After i initialized 32bit as well, all 4 camera sources appeared in Webex

```
regsvr32 "C:\Program Files\obs-studio\bin\32bit\obs-virtualsource.dll"
```


----------



## eduardoinoue (Jul 7, 2021)

I am using Webex version  Version: 41.6.1.19162 and native Virtual Camera is working fine.


----------



## jameycic (Nov 14, 2022)

kane1941 said:


> Regarding Cisco Webex Desktop app, i also had the same issue and new built-in virtual cam wasnt working. However i still had faith in the previously used OBS-Virtualcam, because it was showing for any other app (Zoom/MS Teams/etc.)
> 
> But here is the thing: Webex is a x86 app, but i only had registered the .dll in 64bit folder
> 
> ...



Can you elaborate more on how to do this, I am still getting the exact same issue


----------

